# Beamer, Referat, Xorg.conf - OH Schreck!!!!

## Starik

Servus zusammen,

am Do steht im Rahmen der Uni ein Seminar an. Präsentieren würde ich gerne mit oo. Anscheinend ist vor Ort ein Beamer, allerdings ohne Laptop (sonst könnte ich per USB die Daten übertragen). Meine Gentoo-Kiste habe ich leider noch nie an einen Beamer angeschlossen. Muss ich da evtl was beachten? Xorg.conf umschreiben? Sorge macht mir mein zweiter Monitor, den ich am Laptop daheim angeschlossen habe, der steht natürlich auch so in der xorg.conf...

Sorry, mir geht gerade voll die Düse, wenn ich mir vorstelle wenn ich meine Präsentation nicht zum Laufen kriege und vor Prof & Co im Editor rumwerkele....

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

```

elenor Desktop # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier   "X.org Configured"

        Screen     0 "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "extmod"

        Load "xtrap"

        Load "record"

        Load "dbe"

#        Load "dri"

        Load "freetype"

        Load "type1"

        Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Keyboard0"

        Driver     "kbd"

        Option     "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse0"

        Driver     "mouse"

        Option     "Protocol" "auto"

        Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor0"

        VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName  "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "acer"

    VendorName "Acer Al732"

    HorizSync   30-80

    VertRefresh 60-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option "backingstore" "True"

    Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option "UseEvents" "false"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Identifier  "card0"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "GeForce 7400 Go"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "TwinView" "true"

    Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-80"

    Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60-75"

    Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x800; 1024x1024, 1280x800"

    Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Fugee47

dann schau dir mal xrandr an und gui-tools dafür wie grandr, arands oder urandr.

kleine Hilfe dazu das du nicht allzu lange suchen musst:

http://wiki.bsdforen.de/howto/mehrmonitor-betrieb

----------

## Starik

Ok danke für den Tipp. Bin mal gespannt wie das dann wird am Donerstag...

----------

## Max Steel

Als nvidia Besitzer und nutzer ist vorallem auch nvidia-settings eine gute Anlaufstelle.

----------

## Fugee47

also ausprobieren an dem Beamer solltest du das vorher schon, besser is ne !!!!!!!!!!

----------

## musv

Ausprobieren ist schon Pflicht. 

Aber zur Beruhigung: 

Ich hatte mir mal aus der Uni einen Beamer ausgeliegen (Filmabend). Das Ding hab ich angestöpselt, und es ging problemlos. Bei Notebooks gibt's diese Tasten zur Bildschirmaktivierung. Da könntest du eventuell mal rumfummeln. Die Bildwiederholfrequenz war bei mir übrigens egal. Hab den Beamer auch schon mit 120 Hz ohne Probleme befeuert. 

Tipp: Stell 'ne Standardauflösung für 4:3 ein. Die meisten Beamer sollten 1024x768 schaffen. Ist der Beamer älter, sollte es mit 800x600 wenigstens funktionieren. Mit Breitbild, wie in deiner xorg.conf beschrieben, könnte es Probleme geben.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Wenns Probleme gibt, würde ich

```
Driver      "nvidia"
```

auf 

```
Driver      "vesa"
```

ändern, hat bei mir mal geholfen.

----------

## l3u

Man muß ja nur mal nen normalen Monitor anschließen und schauen, was passiert. Mit dem Beamer wird's doch auch nicht viel anders sein, oder?

----------

## ocin

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Man muß ja nur mal nen normalen Monitor anschließen und schauen, was passiert. Mit dem Beamer wird's doch auch nicht viel anders sein, oder?

 

nein, wird nicht viel anders sein. TESTE ES TROTZDEM MIT DEM BEAMER!

----------

## toralf

Ich habe für meinen ThinkPad T41 mit ATI Karte unter der [Device] section in xorg.conf. mit folgender Zeile gute Erfahrung gemacht :

```
Option     "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,CRT"
```

Dann konnte ich problemlos den externen Monitor/Beamer nutzen, in dem ich auf Fn+F7 gedrückt habe (alternativ geht da auch ein 

```
radeontool dac on
```

----------

## furanku

Du solltest unbedingt mit dem Beamer vorher ausprobieren, wenn Du keine unangenehmen Überraschungen erleben willst. Um Dich zu beruhigen: Probleme bei Vorträgen mit dem Beamer kommen immer wieder vor, Deine Professoren halten Dich also nicht für dumm, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappt.

Manchmal, insbesondere bei älteren Beamern hat es ein wenig von "schwarzer Magie" wie man die beiden zum Zusammenspiel überredet. Zunächst mal: Stell eine Standardauflösung ein, wie 1024x768 oder 800x600, alles andere ruft geradezu nach Problemen. Manche Beamer haben auch Probleme die Synchronisation zu halten wenn die Auflösung umgestellt wird. Dann siehst Du den Boot Screen, und sobald X startet wir der Beamer schwarz. Andere Möglichkeit, die ich schon gesehen habe ist, daß X fehlkonfiguriert ist: Du siehst einen 800x600 Ausschnitt der 1024x768 Auflösung, den Du überflüssigerweise mit der Maus hin und her scrollen kannst. Da kannst Du dann mit xrandr die AUflösung passend umstellen. Manche alten Beamer sind auch mit trickreichen Ausprobieren der Reihenfolge des Einschaltens zum Laufen zu bringen.

Wenn Dein Vortrag also wirklich wichtig ist: Vorher ausprobieren!

Möglichst immer auf USB Stick oder CD Rom eine Kopie der Präsentation dabei haben, möglichst als pdf. Bei vielen Tagungen sprang dann ein hilfreicher Kollege mit einem funktionierende Laptop ein, oder es war aus Zeitgründen ohnehin günstiger nur kurz das PDF auf ein schon laufendes Notebook zu kopieren und den Acrobat Reader auf diesem zu starten.

Viel Glück und wie gesagt, da kommt es öfters zu Problemen, niemand nimmt Dir das übel. Nur, wenn man ohnehin nervös ist, kann einen so ein technischer Stress endgültig aus der Ruhe bringen. Wenn also irgend möglich, halte vorher einen Probevortrag unter möglichst realistischen Bedingungen (selber Seminarraum, selber Beamer, ...). Das ist auch zum Abschätzen der Zeit die man spricht das Einzige was wirklich hilft, und die Kommentare der Probehörer offenbaren oft noch echte Schwachstellen im Vortrag, mal davon abgesehen, daß ein Probevortrag einem auch zum flüssigeren Sprechen beim echten Vortrag verhilft.

Viel Glück!

P.S.: Bildschirmschoner Ausschalten nicht vergessen!  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

Wie ist es denn nun gelaufen?

----------

